# Care and feeding for the Oberon



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

The Oberon cover for the DX came in this morning and my first impression was....  disappointment.  Not that it wasn't pretty but it just didn't have the warmth and the character of the Oberon for my smaller Kindle.

Where I was raised it was a mortal sin not to take care of leather so I figured I'd do my best with it and got out the leather care products to see if that would help.  It only took a few minutes to realize that the difference was in the age of the covers and how much a little conditioning would help.  

From this experience, I would endorse the use of a little attention to the upkeep of the leather. I use a product like the Leather Lotion that Oberon recommends.  While you might not notice much change when you use it, a little care over time adds up to a real improvement.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi. Thanks for your tips. I have never used leather products before.
How do you apply them to your Oberon covers? Could you say a little more about that.

I would love to see a picture of your newly treated DX cover. Although I wonder if a picture
could capture the difference.

I was a little confused by your comments, that is why I am asking you to clarify.  In referring to the age of the
two covers, are you saying that the smaller Kindle is older and that you had used leather products on it in the 
past? And that by applying the lotion to the new DX cover, you gave it the same look as the smaller one?

Now that you treated your covers, are you still disappointed with the DX cover? Or are you now happy with it?

Also, which covers did you get? Sorry for all the questions, but I am very interested.    Again, thanks for posting.
I find comments like yours helpful and informative.


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

Everyman;

The product I use is Leather Balm which according to the local leather shop, is the same as Leather Lotion.  You just squeeze some on a clean dry cloth and rub it in lightly.   I used it about once every two weeks when I got the first cover and about once a month after a couple of months.  

Oberon does use really nice leather and I was just surprised at how quickly the first Kindle cover aged and improved.  The first cover is only about 6 months old and I just hadn't noticed the changes.  I used the lotion on both covers this morning.  The old cover just absorbed a very thin coat.  The new DX cover just soaked it up.  I still used only a small amount on the DX cover but will use the lotion more often.  No, the new cover doesn't feel or look as good yet as the old cover but my guess is that it will be as good in 6 months.  A little maintenance on good leather will be rewarded.

Both of my covers are River Garden in Saddle so it was an easy comparison.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

When I purchase dress shoes, the associates always try to convince me to purchase "care products" to look after the shoes. I haven't been convinced by them yet.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I use the Apple leather care products on my Balenciaga bags.... They do a very nice job, I wouldn't hesitate to use them on my Oberon if the leather showed signs of drying.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

whiterab,
thanks so much for your response. exactly what i wanted to know.
i have two dx covers: tree of life in saddle and world tree in dark green. i am thinking about conditioning them.  
appreciate your excellent instructions.  rich


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just applied Leather Lotion to my newest Oberon and I see quite a difference after just one application. It did darken it just slightly and gave it more of a richer look. I'm very pleased with the results and will continue to use the lotion every so often.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I received a new red ginkgo cover for my K2 today. It is beautiful but I was a little disappointed that the finish seemed to be more matte than I expected. Well, after reading this thread, I went and dug out my bottle of Coach Leather Care Lotion (for Coach bags). Oh my God, already it looks 100% better...and it feels better, too! I also "lotioned" my Hokusai wave DX cover and looks better. I can't believe I never thought of this on my own! Thanks everyone for the suggestion....now I need to bring my purple ROH cover home and condition it. I am sure it will look fabulous!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I received a new red ginkgo cover for my K2 today. It is beautiful but I was a little disappointed that the finish seemed to be more matte than I expected. Well, after reading this thread, I went and dug out my bottle of Coach Leather Care Lotion (for Coach bags). Oh my God, already it looks 100% better...and it feels better, too! I also "lotioned" my Hokusai wave DX cover and looks better. I can't believe I never thought of this on my own! Thanks everyone for the suggestion....now I need to bring my purple ROH cover home and condition it. I am sure it will look fabulous!
> 
> L


Leslie,

The Sky Blue had that same matte look to it. I liked it, but it was just a bit off. As soon as I put the leather lotion on, I thought "WOW!" It took it from pretty to gorgeous. It made my ROH even richer looking.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I read this thread at work, and when I got out, I just had to go to the next shoe repair shop and get some leather conditioner.

And WOOOOOOOOOOOW! I loved my Fern Forest since day 1, but it also was a little mat, and while soft and folding back perfectly, it still felt kind of "dry". But now, it's simply gorgeous: the color is so much more vibrant, and the feel is wonderful! 

So thank you all


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh I can't wait to do this to mine when it gets here on Friday!  WHOOT!  

I have a few leather DTB and I do this to them, so why not the Oberon!  Good thinking 99!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I use the Apple leather care products on my Balenciaga bags.... They do a very nice job, I wouldn't hesitate to use them on my Oberon if the leather showed signs of drying.


I use that product too. It's very good stuff,and I am fairly picky about what I would ever use.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think we have a new trend here -- leather polish for Oberon covers.  Think I could use some on my sky blue ROH K1 cover.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this reminder. I used to spend a lot of time on leather care back when I had horses--and all the saddles and bridles that went with them. I'll definitely take care of my Oberon with Leather Lotion or another good product.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

anyone have a suggestion for a leather lotion I can find online that will work on the oberon


----------



## capnfrank (Jun 10, 2009)

I ordered "Leather Balm" off of Amazon ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TTBH2M/ref=ox_ya_oh_product ) after whiterab said that was what he uses.
It has not arrived yet but neither has my Oberon cover


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

capnfrank said:


> I ordered "Leather Balm" off of Amazon ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TTBH2M/ref=ox_ya_oh_product ) after whiterab said that was what he uses.
> It has not arrived yet but neither has my Oberon cover


thanks


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

Evidently there are *two different * Leather balms out there from different companies. The one on the website from Capnfrank is not the same one I use.

The one I got at the local leather store is from Leather Coatings Inc. It is a thin lotion. Not sure what the stuff on Amazon is. The main thing I would look for is to feel the lotion and make sure it wasn't waxy. Wax will just attract dirt.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm trying to remember the name of the stuff I get to treat our leather.  Goys used it on their baseball mitts for ages, saddles, and I used it on my Mexican Equipale stuff.  Keeps the leather soft, supple and not greasy......loosing my mind, trying to remember it!!!


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

After reading Leslie's post I just applied some Coach Moisturizer to my Forest K2 cover in Fern, and I too like the results - I didn't mind the matte look of the leather, but the moisturizer has produced a richer contrast between the raised trees and the background the forest. I checked the leather care section of the Oberon site and it says this about leather care - I hope what I used isn't what they consider a no no:

Small scuffs can be remedied by simply rubbing them with your finger. A light, even coating of 'Leather Lotion', a product available in most shoe repair shops, can be applied. The application of any cream or oil will darken the color of leather. Never use gooey stuff like Mink Oil, Neats Foot Oil or oily dressings.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have two different options here and am trying to decide if I will use either of these on my Oberon when it ever gets here.

I have the Original Tanner's Leather Oil. We used to used it on son's baseball glove. It is described as Light All-purpose Leather Conditioner. It's a spray on.

Then I have a Fredelka Formula Leather Preservative/Restorer that I bought at an antique shop for old leather books. It is for fine leather bindings...buffers for lasting protection. It is a thick buttery type and contains Neatsfoot oil, Beeswax and Microwax. http://www.archivalsuppliers.com/prodinfo.asp?number=532-0875

Do your conditioners leave any type film on the Oberon?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I'm a little nervous about ordering leather lotion, but I have experience with any leather products at all, so I need more guidance on this. I would love to apply some to my KDX cover, but am a but wary.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I need to try this asap!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I'm trying to remember the name of the stuff I get to treat our leather. Goys used it on their baseball mitts for ages, saddles, and I used it on my Mexican Equipale stuff. Keeps the leather soft, supple and not greasy......loosing my mind, trying to remember it!!!


I also used to horseback ride quite a lot and used to clean/nurture all my bridles and saddle regularly. Not sure if this will help as I rode in Europe and Africa, and the products we used were European (from the UK I think), but for what it's worth, the leather "conditioner" was called SAPO.

Not sure if I would use it on my Oberon though, as I remember it being quite greasy - but then again the leather of a saddle is also different, and I didn't mind it darkening a bit...


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

I called Oberon and spoke to Becca. She said that they use Cadillac Leather Lotion.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Is there a way to mess this process up and maybe even ruin your oberon? I don't want to do anything wrong and ruin my cover.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Is there a way to mess this process up and maybe even ruin your oberon? I don't want to do anything wrong and ruin my cover.


I would suggest going to a store that sells good leather products, such as handbags, and talk to them. They will most likely have recommendations and can sell you the right type of product. You might even bring your cover to show them. Like I said earlier in the thread, I used Coach Leather Lotion which I bought at the Coach store. It seemed to work just fine on my three Oberon covers.

L


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Good Idea! Thanks Leslie. I didn't want to ruin my Oberon with a d.i.y leather project.


----------



## capnfrank (Jun 10, 2009)

capnfrank said:


> I ordered "Leather Balm" off of Amazon ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TTBH2M/ref=ox_ya_oh_product ) after whiterab said that was what he uses.


Well this "Leather Balm" arrived and I'm *not* going to using it.
It seems very greasy and the package is marked for "Sports & Ski Glove Treatment".
I got too excited and went by the name and not the description 

My cover is due from Oberon on Wednesday the 29th and once it arrives I'll take it to my shore repair guy and see what he suggests after seeing it in person.

Frank


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

everyman said:


> I called Oberon and spoke to Becca. She said that they use Cadillac Leather Lotion.


thanks, I think I may just stick with that if that what they use


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> thanks, I think I may just stick with that if that what they use


I decided to stick with that too. I ordered it yesterday and it has already shipped.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I decided to stick with that too. I ordered it yesterday and it has already shipped.


stupid ? and I apologize blame it on a horrible sinus headache did you get the cadillac leather lotion or cleaner? here I am all excited and concerned and my oberon still a month or two away. Can I also ask where you ordered from if it was online?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Not a stupid question at all. I got this from this site.

http://www.footwearetc.com/Cadillac/Boot--Shoe-Care-Lotion-8oz.html


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Not a stupid question at all. I got this from this site.
> 
> http://www.footwearetc.com/Cadillac/Boot--Shoe-Care-Lotion-8oz.html


Thanks LOL that was the same site I had just book marked.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I used a very old bottle of Leather Lotion (Byrnes & Baker) that I had put up in my closet, I wasn't happy with the color at the time, was planning on getting other Oberon's for the DX anyway, so I really didn't care if I messed it up. I've used it twice so far and it hasn't hurt the Oberon, so I assume it's safe to use. I'm also happy with the color now, not sure whether it's because of the Leather Lotion, or because I noticed that the lighting directly impacts the color, the better the lighting the better the color.


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

From the looks of what is in the bottle of the Cadillac leather Lotion, it looks a lot like the "Leather Balm" I got from my local leather dealer that started this discussion.  The Leather Balm on the Amazon site looked more like something that would be a paste - not good  

If I had to go mail order, I would go with the Cadillac.  I'll keep using what I have 'cause I love going into this guy's shop.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been calling mine Leather Lotion, but I looked at the bottle today and it's Apple Brand Leather Care. I bought it at a leather store in the mall. It's not thick at all, more like a lightweight facial lotion


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I found that same exact site, Kindle Gracie.. maybe I'll look around here this weekend, but otherwise I'll just order from that site.  Ijust got my first Oberon very recently anyway .. finally Fern Gingko.. and thinkit looks great, but wouldn't argue with greater.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like Cadillac has a leahter balm too ( http://www.cadillacshoe.com/cadillacshoe/Conditioners/LeatherBalm.html ) the description of it says:

_Deep cleans, nourishes and polishes all smooth
and grained leathers - including shoes and
various leather items. Prevents water, salt and
perspiration from drying or cracking leather._

While the lotion says:

_Unique wax free lotion cleans, polishes and
protects leaving a soft, satiny finish that retards
water spotting and cracking on shoes and various
leather products.

May be used safely on all colors of *smooth* leathers, reptiles and exotic skins, patents and vinyls._

I'd like to order some but now it seems the balm may be a better choice since my Oberon is grained?


----------



## Roy White (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm  debating buying a Oberon for my DX I'm waiting on. I once bought a pair of super expensive Elk Moccasins and put Neatsfoot oil on them. Turned em black. I'm still ticked and that was 20 years ago.  (I still have the mocs and they're still black. Don't use it. Does anyone know of anythng that will strip the oil out of leather? And one more question.. How difficult is it to take the DX out if he case and put it back in. I think I will most likely read mine without a case on alot. I don't want to stretch out and ruin the Oberon straps by repeated removals and replacements.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Roy White said:


> I'm debating buying a Oberon for my DX I'm waiting on. I once bought a pair of super expensive Elk Moccasins and put Neatsfoot oil on them. Turned em black. I'm still ticked and that was 20 years ago. (I still have the mocs and they're still black. Don't use it. Does anyone k kw of anythng that will strip the oil out of leather?


No, I don't and unfortunately, after 20 years, you probably have to accept the fact that you have a pair of black moccasins. Look at it this way, you are smarter now than you were 20 years ago...if that makes you feel any better.

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Make sure you guys use the ones that Oberon recommends there are several they say to avoid due to it changing color in the leather.. you might want to email them to be sure.. I know they use Cadillac leather lotion but ones you use on a baseball glove may darken the leather


----------



## Roy White (Jun 17, 2009)

Patrizia. I have one more question... I posted it as an edit earlier in this thread but you probably didnt see the edit. 
And one more question.. How difficult is it to take the DX out if he case and put it back in. I think I will most likely read mine without a case on alot. I don't want to stretch out and ruin the Oberon straps by repeated removals and replacements.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Roy White said:


> Patrizia. I have one more question... I posted it as an edit earlier in this thread but you probably didnt see the edit.
> And one more question.. How difficult is it to take the DX out if he case and put it back in. I think I will most likely read mine without a case on alot. I don't want to stretch out and ruin the Oberon straps by repeated removals and replacements.


The Oberon DX case with straps? It is very easy to take in and out, since that is what I have been doing. Whether or not the straps will stretch, I can't say, since I haven't had it that long, but the way I put it in and out, they don't seem that stretchy.

L


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's Oberon's page on care for their products:

http://www.oberondesign.com/community/


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Roy

Very Easy but it wont fall out. .. its secure but I do that too I take mine out at home from time to time and its very simple to remove   As far as your leather cleaner.. I read your other post dont use anything but what the oberon site recommends.. as you stated certain products can damage it beyond repair


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I received a new red ginkgo cover for my K2 today. It is beautiful but I was a little disappointed that the finish seemed to be more matte than I expected. Well, after reading this thread, I went and dug out my bottle of Coach Leather Care Lotion (for Coach bags). Oh my God, already it looks 100% better...and it feels better, too! I also "lotioned" my Hokusai wave DX cover and looks better. I can't believe I never thought of this on my own! Thanks everyone for the suggestion....now I need to bring my purple ROH cover home and condition it. I am sure it will look fabulous!
> 
> L


Leslie, are you still satisfied with the results that you got when you used your Coach Leather Care Lotion? I have a bottle that I bought when I bought my Coach bag last summer, and don't really know of any place nearby where I could buy the Cadillac Leather Lotion.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

How long do you think you should have your oberon before you treat it? How often is to much? and how new is too new for treatment?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I just looked, and what I have is Coach Leather Moisturizer. Would that work? I've only had my Oberon a little over 2 months, but I take it with me everywhere (unless my purse will be too heavy and I'd have to leave my K2 in the car). So far, my Oberon still looks like new, but I'd really like to take proper care of it.  I, too, would like to know how often to treat it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I found this locally (just via phone, so far, but may walk over tomorrow.. well first maybe I'll email Oberon..

Patrizia, know anything about this product?

http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/store/products/21978-00.aspx

Dr Jackson's Hide Rejuvenator

DescriptionThe finest leather conditioner available! Hide Rejuvenator actually replaces natural oils, cleans, softens, protects and increases water repellency. May darken leather due to oil restoration. Test a non-visible area before use. Do not use on suede. 6 oz. tub.


----------



## Roy White (Jun 17, 2009)

Patrizia... (You seem to be the resident Oberon expert...) I am going to buy the Patagonia sleeve case for my DX from Amazon. Neoprene cover with sort of a carrying handle strap. I dont mind a bit looking like I'm carrying a purse... Most likely i'll buy a Oberon since they're so gorgeous but I gotta wait awhile! especially since I keep buying books at Amazon for my Kindle (I named him 'Call me Ishmael')

I was wondering if the Kindle DX is installed in the Patagonia, will it fit zipped into the M edge neoprene sleeve... Any ideas?


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

whiterab. i really want to thank you for this thread. and everybody else who contributed.
i got some of the cadillac boot and shoe care. that is what don from oberon told me to get.
he said to squirt it all over the cover. and then use a dry clean cloth and rub it in.  he said to
let it soak into the leather for about 15 minutes and then use the cloth to take off the excess.

i was very nervous about it. but i did it on three covers. 
i am ecstatic.  i can't tell you how fantastic they look. the cadillac lotion is so easy to work with.
no staining or darker in one area or anything like that. it went on so lightly and easily. it is the greatest.

my tree of life DX cover got a whole new lease on life.  it is deeper, richer, softer, more supple. it feels so
different when i hold it. it just made that cover come so much more alive.

same with my bold celtic knots in black. and my dark green world tree cover.  

i cannot recommend a cadillac treatment for your oberons. he didn't tell me that i had to wait.

but he did say, that once you do it, you do not have to do it for a long time. 6 months? i forget. but 
not like every month. 

so i just wanted to report back. thanks everybody for this information. i really appreciate it a lot.

rich


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

everyman said:


> whiterab. i really want to thank you for this thread. and everybody else who contributed.
> i got some of the cadillac boot and shoe care. that is what don from oberon told me to get.
> he said to squirt it all over the cover. and then use a dry clean cloth and rub it in. he said to
> let it soak into the leather for about 15 minutes and then use the cloth to take off the excess.
> ...


I have some Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care lotion that I've had for awhile. (In fact, I don't remember when I bought it. The bottle is half full, but I can't remember using it.) It smells just fine, and I'm wondering if it would still be good for my Oberon. Any ideas? I'm not sure where I bought it, but will have to do some searching if you all think I shouldn't use this.

If I decide not to use what I have, do you know of any retail chains that sell it? I'm in the midwest, and my options are a bit limited, but I'll be going to the nearest city tomorrow. There's a Dillards, Penney's, Target, Wal-Mart, etc. There used to be a boot store, but I don't know if it's still in existence. Thanks!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

> I have some Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care lotion that I've had for awhile.


That is exactly what I ordered and used on mine. It's a very thin lotion and not sticky or waxy at all. It worked great. I think you will be happy with the results.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Cindy, i ordered mine online from Amazon.  Not sure where you can buy it retail.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'd love to know how to tell if the lotion that I have is still good. Maybe I'll call the company tomorrow during their business hours. I'm hoping they'll tell me that there's nothing in the lotion that will go bad.  Wish me luck.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I wonder how much we should apply


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

After ordering the Cadillac Leather Lotion and using it, I don't think you can mess it up.  I does not discolor the leather at all.  Just rub in a nice amount and let it sit and if there is excess you can buff it off.

I wouldn't really think that lotion would go bad either.  If it still looks like a thin, runny lotion and smells OK, I'm sure it's fine.

You could always try it on some old leather shoes or an old purse, but it seems totally safe to me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> After ordering the Cadillac Leather Lotion and using it, I don't think you can mess it up. I does not discolor the leather at all. Just rub in a nice amount and let it sit and if there is excess you can buff it off.
> 
> I wouldn't really think that lotion would go bad either. If it still looks like a thin, runny lotion and smells OK, I'm sure it's fine.
> 
> You could always try it on some old leather shoes or an old purse, but it seems totally safe to me.


I called the company, and the CS rep said that it should be fine, as long as it hasn't been kept in extreme temperatures. I've had it on the top shelf of a closet, where the temperature has been relatively consistent, and it's been out of direct sunlight. I'm going to try it on another leather product to see what results I get. She told me to try it on an inconspicuous part of the cover. I wanted to ask her if she'd ever SEEN an Oberon, as no parts are inconspicuous in my opinion. (Of course, I refrained from asking that question.)

If I don't get good results from my lotion, I'll find something in the "city" (dubious moniker) to which I'm driving this afternoon. There's a boot store that I know will have very good leather care products. I assume that what I want is a conditioning lotion, rather than a cleaner, per se. (I have Coach leather moisturizer. That's probably the same type of product as the Cadillac lotion. Any thoughts?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been using Apple Brand Leather Care with great results. I bought it at a leather store in my local mall. It sounds like the same thin, runny lotion as the other kind. 

As for how much to apply, I've just been putting a small amount on a soft cloth and rubbing it in.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

After debating whether I should continue to use the Leather Lotion that I have (it has to be around 18 years old by now), I finally decided to order the Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care Lotion just to be safe, especially now that I've ordered my second DX Oberon cover (the Red River Garden).


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I used Wilson Leather lotion on my Oberon.  Unfortunately I got some insect repellent on the area where I hold the cover and it got really sticky.  I've tried all sorts of things to revive the smooth feel but none work.  Anyone have any ideas.  I tried shoe polish, shoe wax, orange solvent and the leather lotion.  Right now it doesn't feel too bad but if I put leather lotion on it it gets sticky again.  Sigh.  Warning-clean your hands if you douse with Off.


----------

